# What are you paying a Month ???



## usarmy0101 (Mar 1, 2012)

so im jw how much everyone is realistly paying a month! 

i have plans to put about $5,000 down on a new cruze. the first dealer and test drive quoted me 280 a month. (2012eco6MT)

also how is the insurance? i got quoted 200 a month 

so if i was to buy it from first dealer id be out $480 a month ... umm i just feel like thats alittle much if it was in the $400 range i would like it more! 

how about you guys


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

usarmy0101 said:


> so im jw how much everyone is realistly paying a month!
> 
> i have plans to put about $5,000 down on a new cruze. the first dealer and test drive quoted me 280 a month. (2012eco6MT)
> 
> ...


My Cruze Eco was $18,500, which is $50 or so over invoice price. No added options such as premium sound, cargo net, or driver convenience package. I added fog lights and aftermarket heated leather for $1500, bringing me up to $20k even. After tax and registration, I put down $1000 for a down payment, signed up for GAP and key loss protection, and ended up with a monthly payment of $373. Full nsurance was $88 additional on my policy with two other cars and my wife as an additional driver through Progressive.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Woah, you must be young or have a bad track record. I pay 95 for insurance. Call around see if you can find a better rate. I'm with progressive if that helps.


----------



## getblended (Jun 15, 2011)

2011 LTZ, 0-Down, $489/mo. I pay and even $500 every month. Insurance is not much. Probably $100 something. I've had a ton of tickets in the past buy my record is clear now.


----------



## lilmrsyeti (Mar 3, 2012)

> also how is the insurance? i got quoted 200 a month


You really can't go by what every one else is paying for insurance each month. The insurance companies base your rate depending on several things..Your age, driving history, multi cars, how long you've had insurance and so on. So what someone else pays won't be what you pay. 

We get a pretty big discount on our insurance each month just because we have had insurance with State Farm for over 10 years...then there's also a discount because we have two other cars with them..then another discount because neither my husband or my self have NO tickets or accidents.

Just for our 2011 Chevy Cruze we pay 67.00 a Month. That's for Full coverage with a 250 deductible.


----------



## ShawnB (Feb 17, 2012)

I got a 2012 Cruze LT1 RS that was $19,900.00 with $2500.00 Down and 6% PA Sales tax. I did a lease tho (most likely will purchasing car after lease is up), and my payments are $315.00, with the Simioniz Coating (sp?). We have Allstate insurance with 2 Vehicles. The Cruze is 537.69 for 6 Months. Thats with 500/100 Deductible. Me and my Fiance both have clean driving records, and both are above age of 25.


----------



## sog805 (Jun 23, 2011)

I pay $340/mo with $2000 down on a 2011 eco. The insurance is a little over $100/mo with mercury.


----------



## Corvidae (Feb 5, 2011)

$260 /mo. payment, $60 /mo. insurance (30 yrs old, single, no accidents, tickets ever).


----------



## Ragin Cajun (Feb 11, 2012)

We paid $20400 with 4k down. Financed for 5 years with a payment of $282. Insurance thru Allstate runs $63 per month.


----------



## 4035 (Jan 21, 2012)

Got an 2012 Eco with convenience, connectivity, black/red interior, a few extras. I took a hit on my '08 G6 (dented on 3/4 sides lol) and my '09 Suzuki GSXR600 as trade-ins since i needed a lower monthly payment. Put $2,000 down, loan was then for 23,490.00. My payment ended up at $377.22/mo. And I just turned 22 and my insurance through State Farm is $71/month (please don't pass up getting a quote from them, though I'm married, have multi-car, multi-policy, good driver (notice lack of claims on the G6 dents) and good student discounts too.)


----------



## jrrsmith18 (Apr 3, 2011)

2011 LS w/ connectivity - leasing for 167/month and insurance is 130/month through geico. leasing is the way to go!


----------



## usarmy0101 (Mar 1, 2012)

im starting to think the cruze might be outa my budget! no one has gotten one for $250 or less  
i wonder if i wait till july or dec they might get afew thousand off one to make room for 2013


----------



## usarmy0101 (Mar 1, 2012)

jrrsmith18 said:


> 2011 LS w/ connectivity - leasing for 167/month and insurance is 130/month through geico. leasing is the way to go!


i want to own my tho even kno leasing would be nice but idk i guess i jjust never looked to much into it


----------



## '12Eco (Feb 28, 2012)

12' Eco no options 20,052 out the door, 12k down, 135 a month, insurance 100 a month


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

usarmy0101 said:


> im starting to think the cruze might be outa my budget! no one has gotten one for $250 or less
> i wonder if i wait till july or dec they might get afew thousand off one to make room for 2013


Just need 12k to put down lol. 
Why not look at a used one? My payment would have been 290 but I got the extended warranty. 

Are your parents co-signing? Should be able to get a good interest rate that way.


----------



## SlvrECObullet (Feb 21, 2012)

I financed a total of like 24k out the door with 2.99% apr @ $375 a month. I pay $400 tho. and insurance in $90 w/ Geico.


----------



## benefactr (Mar 20, 2011)

I pay $330 a month on a 60 month loan at 2.1%. It's a LS, only options were the steering wheel radio controls(very handy) and the donut. I think it was like 18500 or so and I put 500 down. Unsure what my insurance is off hand as it's bundled with my truck.


----------



## Jewel Red 5 (Feb 5, 2011)

2011 LTZ RS Loaded everything except Nav. Red Paint was 325.00 to 7500.00 down 241.00 month 5 Years. Ins under 900.00 Year No tickets age 42


----------



## johnm4 (Jun 1, 2011)

It's a huge mistake to shop based on monthly payment. You should always negotiate a car on the total price including any dealer fees. Then you can easily shop around and compare apples-to-apples the offer you have at one dealer versus another dealer.

You should use TrueCar or Edmonds TMV price as the max you are willing to pay, but you can usually beat it by shopping around. TrueCar will also tell you comparable sales.

Once you have a price then plug those numbers into an online loan calculator to see how much the monthly payment will be. If you have a monthly limit to start, plug those numbers into "how much car can you afford" calculator to come up with your max price. Remember that Tax/Title/License will be added on so include that in your max price. Then negotiate the car based on that price.


----------



## lilmrsyeti (Mar 3, 2012)

You may want to shop for a 2011 instead of a 2012 then. Also, instead of trading in your car..you'd be better off putting it up for sale and you sale it to a Private party..you'll get a good bit more for it than what you would if you traded it in...then use that money to go towards the down payment...remember, the more you put down, the lower your payments. Even if it takes you a few weeks to sale it...the 2011 should be coming down some.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Paying $480.00 per year on the Cruze, maximum liability, $250.00 collision, $100.00 deductible for comprehensive, $5,000.00 per person medical coverage, (that should be good for a ten second visit in any emergency hospital), under and no insured motorist, with AAA. Was with GIECO for years as was a government employee at one time, they are crazy, also got fed up with APRA, first year rates were cheap enough, but more than doubled them in the second year even with a clean record. Tore up my APRA card and mailed them back to them.

Erie had even better rates, but would kick off my under 25 year old daughter, suggested Progressive for her, outrageous.

With AAA, wife was forced off the road a couple of years ago but an idiot drive, side swiped our car. Took it to my Chevy dealer and wanted all new sheet metal, no problems, AAA paid the bill, companies like Heritage or American Family insist on using body putty that rusts out six months later. Our rates didn't go up after that.

Been making car payments to myself in a special bank account, dealt pretty good on our new Cruze purchase, see I have over $5,000 left in that fund. May even trade this thing off in three years, see what happens. Been doing my own car work for years, parts costs are positively ridiculous, even see a lot of my stuff on dealers shelves that are marked up 150 times the price we sold it for. Never thought I would see the day when buying a new car is cheaper than buying a used one.

Did get teed off when that sales tax deduction ended, thought we were never suppose to pay taxes on taxes. Also that fuel efficient vehicle deduction ended. Poor timing. Hope the government chokes on my money.


----------



## Corvidae (Feb 5, 2011)

usarmy0101 said:


> im starting to think the cruze might be outa my budget! no one has gotten one for $250 or less
> i wonder if i wait till july or dec they might get afew thousand off one to make room for 2013


Definitely look for something slightly used. My friend got a 2011 LT auto fully loaded with $14,000 + TTL. Had 8000 miles on it. These things don't hold value well so let someone else take the hit.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

I have a 2011 LS w/connectivity pkg, gave 2k down... Told my salesmen i DO NOT want to pay more than 300 a month, after a long time negotiating it became 284 a month.. Then i put gap insurance.. and i pay 299.77.. Atleast i didn't pay over 300!

EDIT: My insurance is $210 with progressive.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

*Quadrennial 'Leap Day' Deal*

*2012 Silver Ice Chevrolet Cruze LS w 6-MT and Connectivity Package*
Purchased one week ago today on Leap Day, February 29th.
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
Using GM Card earnings and all available incentives and rebates in my region, I drove away with $0 Down and my signature. Monthly payment will be $121.61 w all taxes, fees, registration and GAP included. :th_coolio:


----------



## maintenance4 (Sep 29, 2011)

When I bought my 2012 RS, last fall, Gm was offering a $1000 voucher because I traded in a 2007 Saturn. Saturn, Pontiac and Hummer are no longer made so Gm considers this a customer loyalty voucher. Mite want to check this out. I have insurance through GMAC since I am a GM retiree and it's about $600 per year...


----------



## Coolnate32 (May 15, 2011)

My 2012 LS W/ AUTO TRANSMISSION AND CONVENIENCE PACKAGE: $165 for 60 months with $4,500 down.


----------



## Coolnate32 (May 15, 2011)

Leasing is a good deal, too bad I drive 3,000 miles a month!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Meh if i was going to lease id get a luxury car not this one. True story.


----------



## feh (May 29, 2011)

johnm4 said:


> It's a huge mistake to shop based on monthly payment.


+1

I've purchased 5 cars in my lifetime. Took out loans for the first two, the last 3, including the Cruze, were cash sales.


----------



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

my 2011 cruze 2lt with most upgrades, leather, sound, etc except for navigation for just over 24k. I pay $445 a month, insurance is $85 a month full coverage on cruze and 2 other vehicles, $500 deductible.


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

i got 2012 lt rs with remote start came to 22000 
trade in a pos explorer i paid 500 dollars for about 6 years ago and whats funny is thats what the dealership gave me for it 
only put 700 down payment 
monthly payment of $330 and $93 dollars full coverage on both the cruze and my wifes toyota yaris 
couldnt get any better thats why i bought the car and loving everytime i drive it


----------



## EcoTec (Mar 9, 2012)

2012 Eco MT $295 a month with 1500 trade in


----------



## SkullCruzeRS (Nov 3, 2011)

2012 1LT RS total financed about $26,000 after extended warranties, GAP and protection packages. Monthly payment $420 for 72 months. $30 a month for insurance through Progressive with multi-policy discount and Snap-Shot discount, full coverage $500 deductible.


----------



## dindin (Jul 1, 2011)

I pay $387.00 a month on the cruze & $247.00 every 6 Months on insurance through progressive ($41.00 a month)


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

I guess I'll jump in on this too! $378/month, no money down. 2012 Cruze Eco with connectivity also 6spd manual. Cruze was $19500.00. Insurance thru State Farm @ $65/month. By the way local sales tax rate is 8.75%. I'm not sure if I under or overpaid but I love the car and its a huge step up for me as far as commuter cars go from a 2004 Chevy Aveo with 156k on it currently. Yes I still own the Aveo and have no plans on getting rid of it. I love that car too much also eventhough it only gets 30mpg.


----------



## mzodarg (Sep 3, 2011)

2012 LTZ with premium sound and tinted windows, nothing down financed $24,800 at 1.9%, monthly payment $438.31

Insurance 349.10 for six months with $500 collision deductible and $50 deductible for comprehensive.

Tre'


----------



## jtk33 (Mar 23, 2012)

2012 2LT with A6 w/remote start and power sunroof. Sticker $23,565 incld dest charge. $391.95/month for 39 months. No money down except for first payment. I know I was upside down on my trade so I think I got a good deal. I was paying $381 for my '05 Tahoe. The money I'm saving in gas alon is worth it. My insurance went up $22 every six months (not sure what I pay since wife handles the bills).


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Car in my Signature. About $350/month at 5.75%. 1100 down. Got GAP insurance and upgraded warranty to 6yr/75k miles. Im okay with it


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

2012 Eco Autumn Metallic. Onstar, steering wheel controls, xm. I guess these are all standard. $18,600. $3,000 for my commuter trade that was paid off. $3000 cash, $232 a month x60 mos. $47 a month insurance. $500 deductible.


----------



## Beaker (Mar 21, 2012)

$270/month for 60 months @ 2.59%. $80/month insurance w/ $500 deductible (insurance rates are high here. no accidents or tickets and only vehicle)

And if you're paying over $400/month for 60 or more months on this car, you should not have bought it.


----------



## DCfromSTP (Mar 26, 2012)

got my 2011 for 16,500 added 7 year bumper to bumper coverage $3000 down i pay $280 a month insurance is $180 a month with progressive


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Beaker said:


> $270/month for 60 months @ 2.59%. $80/month insurance w/ $500 deductible (insurance rates are high here. no accidents or tickets and only vehicle)
> 
> And if you're paying over $400/month for 60 or more months on this car, you should not have bought it.


Especially with a higher rate.. lol.


----------



## CruzeLS (Jul 20, 2011)

I pay $375/mo. with $2000 down on my 2011 LS. I have a crappy interest rate, though, of 12.9%. Better than the 18% I was paying on my Cobalt and the 21% on my Neon. I pay $103/mo. for full coverage insurance on the Cruze (with a $100 deductible for collision and comprehensive) and on my wife's Neon.


----------



## silverram323 (Mar 16, 2012)

$17400 OTD. $263 / month / 72 months @ 2.84 %

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## cornbreesha (Apr 29, 2012)

2012 LS 36 month lease 36k miles
$220 per month, $1,500 down (included registration & whatnot too)
$185 per month insurance ... just got my license 2 months ago, does that price seem fair?


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

$19500 for CruzeECO. With foglights 8 convenience package. $22k loan all together with tax and other fees. $1500 down @ 4%

$325 a month. Insurance is $100 a month

Sent from my PC36100 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Pruittx2 (Mar 24, 2012)

$300.52 per mo 4% on 19,986.
100 mo ins.

Saving $160 mo on gas from mini van


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

My Cruze Eco was like $ 19,000 and I put $5,000 down. My monthly payments are $ 208.00 cause I had 850 credit score so my intrest rate was like 1.9%. 
My state farm insurance is like $ 36.00 a month cause we been with them a long time and have the house and another car with them.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

CruzeLS said:


> I pay $375/mo. with $2000 down on my 2011 LS. I have a crappy interest rate, though, of 12.9%. Better than the 18% I was paying on my Cobalt and the 21% on my Neon. I pay $103/mo. for full coverage insurance on the Cruze (with a $100 deductible for collision and comprehensive) and on my wife's Neon.


Wahhhh?! That's credit card rates!



cornbreesha said:


> 2012 LS 36 month lease 36k miles
> $220 per month, $1,500 down (included registration & whatnot too)
> $185 per month insurance ... just got my license 2 months ago, does that price seem fair?


Well being that you're paying that much for insurance, I guess it's fair. That's what I pay total for my LS and insurance, but I get to own mine eventually.  



CruzeEcoBlueTopaz said:


> My Cruze Eco was like $ 19,000 and I put $5,000 down. My monthly payments are $ 208.00 cause I had 850 credit score so my intrest rate was like 1.9%.
> My state farm insurance is like $ 36.00 a month cause we been with them a long time and have the house and another car with them.


And I take it you're not in your 20's haha


----------



## 70x7 (Apr 24, 2011)

usarmy0101 said:


> im starting to think the cruze might be outa my budget! no one has gotten one for $250 or less
> i wonder if i wait till july or dec they might get afew thousand off one to make room for 2013


Im under $240/mo

but you cant go by what everyone else is paying. So many things factor in... down payment, credit ratings, financing incentives, length of payment terms, how bad dealer screwing you, desperation of sales, trade-in, etc etc....


----------



## Nobody (Feb 12, 2012)

nothing! paided cash :th_coolio:


----------



## Beaker (Mar 21, 2012)

CruzeLS said:


> I pay $375/mo. with $2000 down on my 2011 LS. I have a crappy interest rate, though, of 12.9%. Better than the 18% I was paying on my Cobalt and the 21% on my Neon. I pay $103/mo. for full coverage insurance on the Cruze (with a $100 deductible for collision and comprehensive) and on my wife's Neon.


We have a winner....

Not really.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

My Cruze was 1/2 of a gift. I am a senior student and only 22. My grandmother wanted to buy me a car for graduation she had been saving for it my whole life and we felt in order for me to get to my interviews I needed it a year early. I put $1,000 down, she put $12,000 down. So half of my car was payed for out of the gate. I only pay $312 / month on a 4 year term. Insurance I pay biannually, $540 a pop. Just under $100 per month...

I got a 2.9% financing rate through my dealer. Pretty boss. Surprisingly my credit score was over 700 and I've never had a credit card. They said all college students with loans get good credit coming out the gate, LOL.


----------



## Foxmachine (Apr 2, 2012)

i put $4000 down and pay $143 bi weekly, 0% interest.


----------



## Beaker (Mar 21, 2012)

ErikBEggs said:


> My Cruze was 1/2 of a gift. I am a senior student and only 22. My grandmother wanted to buy me a car for graduation she had been saving for it my whole life and we felt in order for me to get to my interviews I needed it a year early. I put $1,000 down, she put $12,000 down. So half of my car was payed for out of the gate. I only pay $312 / month on a 4 year term.


Jeez. If I'd put down $12000, I would've only financed about $10k after the extended warranty I got. You obviously did about $14500.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

Beaker said:


> Jeez. If I'd put down $12000, I would've only financed about $10k after the extended warranty I got. You obviously did about $14500.


Yup, $14,500 is almost exactly what the loan was. $24,000 sale price + sales tax and other fees


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

I'm paying $349 a month for a fully loaded 2013 Cruze LTZ RS.


----------



## Jeff257 (Mar 19, 2013)

I am going to be paying about $443 a month for mine. My credit absolutely sucks hence the kind of high payment. However because I just switched my Insurance from Allstate to Nationwide I will be paying $88 a month for full coverage on the Cruze and liability only on my Saturn Vue. Once I decide to sale my Vue my insurance will be about $66 a month for full coverage on the Cruze. if I had stuck with Allstate I would be looking at $189 a month for both and $159 for just the cruze.


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

$ 8,000 down... low low low interest because of my above average credit $ 205 monthly ..... $ 37.00 month state farm full coverage. I believe my original sale price was 20k


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

CruzeEcoBlueTopaz said:


> $ 8,000 down... low low low interest because of my above average credit $ 205 monthly ..... $ 37.00 month state farm full coverage. I believe my original sale price was 20k


That's quite a down payment. Question how did you get full coverage for only $37.00 a month?


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

Just looking over my State Farm account on the website. My premium is $ 211.03 which is 6 months so thats actually $ 35.00 per month. I get an accident free discount, multiple line discount and a vehicle safety discount which applies a total of $ 191.12 discount. In addition to my car insurance State Farm provides insurance for my home.

I was able to reduce costs on my premium by removing things like emergency roadside assistance, car rental and travel expenses. My comprehensive deductable is $ 0 and my collision deductable is $ 500. Other coverages are for hundreds of thousands of dollars.

I have 105k miles on the 12' eco and allready replaced the windshield 2x free of charge. I sure have a great relationship with my agent. 

Also I privately sold our 06' HHR which provided most of the $ 8,000 down.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

CruzeEcoBlueTopaz said:


> $ 8,000 down... low low low interest because of my above average credit $ 205 monthly ..... $ 37.00 month state farm full coverage. I believe my original sale price was 20k


I think you posted last year. Lol


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Epickphale (Jan 30, 2013)

$37/month insurance? Sign me up for some of that! Insurance around here is pretty reasonable comparably... but is still criminal in my eyes. I paid $2600/yr with a 5% off per year of no claims (1 year so far).


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

CruzeEcoBlueTopaz said:


> Just looking over my State Farm account on the website. My premium is $ 211.03 which is 6 months so thats actually $ 35.00 per month. I get an accident free discount, multiple line discount and a vehicle safety discount which applies a total of $ 191.12 discount. In addition to my car insurance State Farm provides insurance for my home.
> 
> I was able to reduce costs on my premium by removing things like emergency roadside assistance, car rental and travel expenses. My comprehensive deductable is $ 0 and my collision deductable is $ 500. Other coverages are for hundreds of thousands of dollars.
> 
> ...


Mines about double that with State Farm but i have an 2013 Cruze LTZ RS. So that makes some difference. Do you have rental on your insurance?


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

2013Cruze said:


> Mines about double that with State Farm but i have an 2013 Cruze LTZ RS. So that makes some difference. Do you have rental on your insurance?



I dont understand how your trim would make any difference our cars are virtually identical in every way.

I dont know about other companys but one of the great things about State Farm is I am able sign into my account and make changes to just about every coverage to lower my premium. If your refering to car rental then no I dont pay for roadside assitance, car rental or travel expenses. All 3 of those additional benefits are unnecessary for me and I refuse to pay for them.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

CruzeEcoBlueTopaz said:


> I dont know about other companys but one of the great things about State Farm is I am able sign into my account and make changes to just about every coverage to lower my premium. If your refering to car rental then no I dont pay for roadside assitance, car rental or travel expenses. All 3 of those additional benefits are unnecessary for me and I refuse to pay for them.


I didn't have car rental before but when my 2012 Cruze LTZ RS got damaged 3 days after i got it. I had to rent a car for a few days had to pay for it myself. So my wife and myself added it to our policy only paying $20 a year for it so couldn't pass it up to cover both our cars.


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

So far everytime my car has been into the dealer for a repair GM pays for the car rental up to 3 days if the car is under warranty. Its part of GM's courtesy transportation program at participating dealers. 

$ 20 a year for car rental is a great deal considering out of pocket its at least $ 35.00 per day to rent a car.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

CruzeEcoBlueTopaz said:


> So far everytime my car has been into the dealer for a repair GM pays for the car rental up to 3 days if the car is under warranty. Its part of GM's courtesy transportation program at participating dealers.


It wasn't auto repair i had to take it in for it was body damage from someone busting out the windows of the car park next to my car it scratch up my left front fender.


----------



## silvercruze1lt (Sep 28, 2012)

2012 silver ice LT 6A remote start and connectivity package $0 down $268 month for 84months


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Nobody knows .......................knows Nobody.......cash is King ....50.25 Annually ..12 months,,full coverage multi level discount . Good driving record knock on wood every day pray a lot that the numbskulls do not drive into my IT ..safe drivers are cool ................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## Patman1776 (Feb 8, 2013)

$368 per month (only $800 down) at 3.25% for 72 months. Payment includes extra $ for paying off entire loan if car is totalled. Also pay $72 per month for Insurance.


----------



## FromTheCrypt (Mar 13, 2013)

Got a 2012 Eco a month ago I am paying $307.xx a month on a 66 month plan, put $1500 down technically after the trade ins..not entirely sure how much I financed I want to say it was something like 20,328 but that was adding in $1,300 for the extended warranty of 6 yr bumper to bumper which should be helpful. I will post more information once I get the paper work which is at home for all this. Insurance through progressive which my driving record is pretty awful though I am over 25 now is $83/month if they are quoting you 200/month on a car like this that is easily fixable something doesn't seem right unless you had your license suspended a few times or something..


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

2012 ECO $300 a month I will own it in December 2 full uears to ay it off thank you GM accentives and GM bucks.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Zero on the Cruze, but have to lay away 500 bucks each month to pay my property taxes. Or else they will kick me out of my home. 

If it was the other way around, would just take my Cruze, can always use my bike. But I am receiving valuable services for those property taxes, like picking up a half a bag of garbage each week and moving all the road snow into my driveway. Can't beat that for services. I get to keep all that snow!


----------



## Anrosphynx (Feb 24, 2013)

I paid cash for the Cruze...

and I wish my property taxes were 500 a month. Mine are double...


----------



## billbo (Oct 9, 2012)

$309 monthly for 84 months Chevy Cruze LT, $310 for insurance a month - we get raped in ontario canada as I`m a brand new driver with no history


----------



## rb343 (Mar 18, 2013)

$230/mo for 60 months at 2.3%. I haven't had a car payment since 2005. This one will get paid off early as I hate debt. 

I will never, ever, ever complain about my $1800 per year property tax bill again. 

Insurance wise I pay $155 per month for the Cruze, my wife's 2013 Prius and a 28 year old beater pickup, and that includes the wonderful MCCA (Michigan Catastrophic Claims Administration) assessment for all three vehicles. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

NickD said:


> Zero on the Cruze, but have to lay away 500 bucks each month to pay my property taxes. Or else they will kick me out of my home.
> 
> If it was the other way around, would just take my Cruze, can always use my bike. But I am receiving valuable services for those property taxes, like picking up a half a bag of garbage each week and moving all the road snow into my driveway. Can't beat that for services. I get to keep all that snow!


If you don't mind me asking why so much?


----------



## mattjt21 (Jul 12, 2013)

I pay 245 a month for a car payment. 84 mo. My insurance is 319 every 6. 

As to why insurance companies charge more for different trim lines. Insurance is based on several things, driving history, age, time insured, and vehicle worth. Because the LTZ is a luxury model of the cruze with the extra options. It costs more to replace down the road if its in an accident. Thats why it's a higher premium. Some companies also take your credit rating and claims history into account. If you can avoid putting ERS claims in to your Insurance company and getting AAA instead. Do so. It's worth it. Roadside assistance claims will KILL your rate.


----------



## Hack (Jul 10, 2013)

I pay $290/mo (60mo) for my 2011 Cruze LT and $200/mo insurance with full coverage and comprehensive for both my Cruze and my GTO

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## RSchmidt624 (Dec 21, 2010)

$295/mo 36 month lease of 2013 LTZ RS and $75/mo for insurance


----------



## chaser x (Sep 3, 2012)

I pay $341 every month for my 2012 Cruze LS My insurance is $116 per month full coverage that is for two cars my other car is a 2000 VW wagon.


----------



## Nathan of Aus. (May 16, 2013)

Cash for Cruze (never paying interest for anything other than a house loan).
Insurance is $750 a year for full comp.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Too much for a Cruze.


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

As I'm reading this, I'm shocked on how many owners took out a note for 84 months. I thought $380 for 60 months was bad enough.


----------



## tavogl (Jun 24, 2013)

2013 LT 1.4Tvcruze with all the toys I pay 340cad$ a month for a 36 months lease. 4.000$ down payment but they took from there the "lease fee" and first partial monthly payment. 190$ for insurance full coverage. The car was about 27.000$ I think

Oh and 0% interest of course.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ckacyon (Jun 16, 2013)

2013 Eco Manual with black granite, eco convenience pack, Pioneer and enhanced safety packages. Sticker was just under $23000.

Down payment was $2000, 36 month lease (35 payments, one by GM), 12000 miles/year and payment is $200 a month. Insurance is like $125 a month for two cars/drivers. Other car is a 2010 Jetta TDI.


----------



## boosted__cruze (Jun 25, 2013)

11 1lt rs package. $22k out the door. Put $15k cash down car pmt is $180 a month and full coverage is $150 a month. 22 yr old 1 ticket 1 wreck.....

Sent from my beast GS4


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

usarmy0101 said:


> so im jw how much everyone is realistly paying a month!
> 
> i have plans to put about $5,000 down on a new cruze. the first dealer and test drive quoted me 280 a month. (2012eco6MT)
> 
> ...


Well my 2012 ECO was 20,675.00, All the options you can get except fog lights and a backup camera and mylink radio, I added my GMPP for 1,630.00...my rustproofing for 425.00, I had 15,750.00 used vehicle allowance, I got 2,000.00 Manufactures rebate and 500.00 bonus cash. I traded my Cruze Lt in with only 10,500 miles on it and was a little over 6k upside down on my auto loan with the credit union. Im 22 years old and was able to get a loan by myself twice =]. My monthly payment went from 364.88 the first time to 451.88 this time. My insurance for full coverage with statefarm is 398.00 every 6 months...my tags are 205.00 a year. I was told they were going to be cheaper but I guess that was an understatement lol.


----------



## EROracing (Mar 11, 2013)

$0 money down 36 month lease $334 a month 2013 ltz rs 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## tavogl (Jun 24, 2013)

Sounds like a good deal

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## OutOThsWrld (May 26, 2013)

I pay $260/mo with gap coverage and extended warranty (5 yr/100,000 bumper-to-bumper) for a 2013 Cruze LS. I gave a down payment of 4,500 and that's with 9% sales tax. My insurance is $97/mo with $500 deductible. I'm above the age of 25 and have a mostly clean driving record. This was my first time purchasing insurance on my own without any other cars under the policy.


----------



## xczar (May 19, 2013)

I learned, guessing when I was your ages, that quality of life is the same whether you buy a car cash or get a loan making banks rich. What I mean by that is, just because Americans believe they can afford a loan, they get one. Now they are paying a lot more for that car/boat/motorcycle/etc. If you were to simply bite the bullet and have discipline for a few years, save the money for a car that you would normally give a bank every month, you would be getting a much rewarded discount on your large purchase. And keeping more money in your pocket where it belongs and needed as opposed to the fat cat banks.

Just a thought that I had over 15 years ago, and it worked for me. (oh, and the GM Card is a great deal too if buying GM)


----------



## Pajoas (Jul 24, 2013)

After i paid $1500 down my Cruze cost me 20k CDN out the door that's including the sales tax(15.5%) this was on a new 2012 (held over) LT, tincoat red, Bluetooth, remote start, auto. last March. Total deal took like 15 min max just was driving by and seen it and a few min later deal was done.


----------



## Hack (Jul 10, 2013)

15.5% sales tax!?! Holy cow!!!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## nodule (Apr 26, 2013)

Wow...
Im shocked too. 84 month financing is absolutely insane and, im gonna get in trouble for this...irresponsible! If you are looking to finance, you really should follow the 20-4-10 rule, which is ....20% percent down, financing
that lasts no longer than 4 years and principal, interest and insurance that does NOT exceed 10% percent of you gross monthly income.
If you cant do this, than you really can not afford and SHOULD NOT be buying a new car!


----------



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

Depends on the 84 month loan. I did take the 84 month loan because it was 0%. Why would I pay money down and more per month when I can sock it away and make interest for me instead of them?


----------



## Pajoas (Jul 24, 2013)

depends on the situation a lot of people in those 84 months will end up with a car less then 140km or 90k miles when the loan is done most cars will last that long with little maintenance. or is it better to buy a 3 year old car and put it through for 60 months which a lot do. in 5 years once your warranty is up and your car is sitting there with low miles u can most likely sell it and still be in the black (barely) a car was and always will be a dead loss. with interest basically at 0% you are not taking the hit you used to on a longer loan. Some one putting high millage on there car well that's a different _scenario. A better rule would be will the car last longer then my payments_


----------



## nodule (Apr 26, 2013)

Pajoas,

Well, you certainly would want your car to last WAY LONGER than you payments....like 7-9 years more! So, do a 48 or 36 month loan and keep the car 10-12 years. That is
the smartest financial plan, as you will be 7-9 years payment free.


----------



## JayZee (Jan 17, 2013)

$295/month purchased w/ $1500 down. $125/month insurance before but just turned 25 so I'm not sure how much it is now. Probably closer to $100/month.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

JayZee said:


> $295/month purchased w/ $1500 down. $125/month insurance before but just turned 25 so I'm not sure how much it is now. Probably closer to $100/month.


**** I'm 3 years younger than you and I only pay like 62.50 a month for my insurance...but my car payment is 442.88

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

JayZee said:


> $295/month purchased w/ $1500 down. $125/month insurance before but just turned 25 so I'm not sure how much it is now. Probably closer to $100/month.


Be happy.

I am 23 yrs old. Married. And i paid $180 a month for the Cruze. And now $211 for a 328I. F my life. When the renewal gets here, it will be paid in full for the 6 months to get the discount.


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

$186/month w/10,800 down.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Where the **** do you work bowtieguy lol?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Monath (Apr 20, 2013)

$336 a month for payments and $185 for insurance a month.. It sucks being 20..


----------



## RollinOn18s (Mar 28, 2013)

Lol i sucks paying insurance period. I am 33 never had an accident and one big ticket when I was 21. Location means so much when it comes to price. I pay 190$ insurance a month and that's in Toronto. Big city big payments. 
MI have a 2013 2lt rs with 7" infotainment centre and pioneer sound system. I put nothing down my 09 wave was 2000$ upside down and I traded it in. I got bumper to bumper for 5 years 140000km 8 year finance @ 0% and my payments are 172$ bi-weekly. I think going with the longest 0% is the way to go. My loan is open so I put more down every month. Since purchase in match I have paid 1200 off the loan outside of my payments.


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

chevycruze2012 said:


> Where the **** do you work bowtieguy lol?


I custom ordered it from the factory. When it came in, I sold our previous car, a 2007 Malibu Maxx LT w/ 3.5 V6 for $8k (private party sale). Then $2.8k from us for the total downpayment. The Malibu was lucky to get 24-25 MPG. The Cruze has been getting 40+ driven the same way and is just as fast as our Malibu pseudo-wagon was.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Oh I see. I didn't have **** for downpayment or trade in the first time. The second time round, all I had was my trade in allowance which was 15,800.00. According to my dealership, I shouldn't of got that much offered to me because of our past history with some of my other service issues.


----------



## JayZee (Jan 17, 2013)

chevycruze2012 said:


> **** I'm 3 years younger than you and I only pay like 62.50 a month for my insurance...but my car payment is 442.88
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Do you have PLPD? I have full coverage, $250 deductible.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

$238.82/mo for 60 mo. Insurance just decreased from turning 23, so I don't remember what it's adjusted to now, but it's around $130 for the car and AAA membership fee.

Did not get GAP on it, which the dealer actually recommended I not, because I put half down.

I put on about 900 miles a month give or take, so gas in the Excursion @ ~10 mpg would be on average about $350 (at an ave $3.85/gal). The Cruze, running premium, costs about $115/mo (at an ave of $4.05). So the savings in gas essentially pays for the payment on the Cruze.

Sure, I still drive the Excursion, but only occasionally. Up until mid-June, I hadn't even driven it 500 miles since buying the Cruze.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

JayZee said:


> Do you have PLPD? I have full coverage, $250 deductible.


What's PLPD? I have full coverage too with the same deductible lol

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## nobog (Oct 25, 2011)

mcg75 said:


> Depends on the 84 month loan. I did take the 84 month loan because it was 0%. Why would I pay money down and more per month when I can sock it away and make interest for me instead of them?


Because you either get 0% or they discount the car $2K (or whatever). Nobody gives free money.

JK


----------



## Pajoas (Jul 24, 2013)

nodule said:


> Pajoas,
> 
> Well, you certainly would want your car to last WAY LONGER than you payments....like 7-9 years more! So, do a 48 or 36 month loan and keep the car 10-12 years. That is
> the smartest financial plan, as you will be 7-9 years payment free.


a 10-12 year old car is a car payment


----------



## JayZee (Jan 17, 2013)

chevycruze2012 said:


> What's PLPD? I have full coverage too with the same deductible lol
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


It's the bare minimum insurance you can have in the state of Michigan. Other states that require insurance might have something similar but with a different name.

I see Iowa does not require insurance, so you would not have anything like this there.

What is PLPD?


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Paying $139.00 equivalent per month for full coverage on three vehicles and my home insurance. That also includes towing insurance.

Good thing I have a son that sells auto and home insurance. Keeps track of all this stuff and knows the good from the bad insurance companies. Yes, many very bad insurance companies. Excellent until you have a claim.

And very typical for all of them to drastically increase your rates without even a single traffic violation or claim. Usual same old story is that they had excessive claims due to hail stone damage or some other lame excuse after you have been an ideal policy holder for 2-4 years. 

AAA pulled this on me last January, suddenly increasing my rates by $1,100.00 for no good reason, but claiming other claims were high. That became time to find a different company and find a different company, but they are still sending me weekly letters begging me to come back.

With home insurance, best to get out your digital camera, and take even over a hundred shots of your possessions, burn that to a CD, several of them and store those in a safe deposit box or other safe place. In the event your home is destroyed, you have the burden of proof on your hands to prove exactly what your losses are. They just don't write a check out for what your policy says you are covered for.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

I would love to have my own insurance and for it to be cheaper than it is now. I have my grandparents rated on my cruze to get a cheaper premium. If I was on it on my own, id be paying over a 1k every 6 months. Do you know of a better insurance company that is much cheaper that I could get on by myself?


----------



## silverram323 (Mar 16, 2012)

0 down, $17,400 OTD $260 month 6yrs.


----------

